# whats the 180???



## LCC (Aug 27, 2012)

I told my H that i wanted to be done with our relationship today. And I am not sad per say I'm dissapointed but i find myself thinking about him a lot. Neither of us were truly happy... I dont want to suffer, but I am an emotional person.. I think I might be in shock? Anyway before i get to the point where I find myself crying everytime I see anything that reminds me of him I'd like to know what this 180 approach is about can someone pls help!?!? (((;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boxhead201 (Jun 8, 2012)

See http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...on/46866-men-dont-lose-him-4.html#post1026504. Disregard the gender in the title.


----------

